# The Humble Tomato



## John Bull (Aug 27, 2018)

Whilst the Granny brigade advocate that tomatoes cause Gout, the rest of the world`s nutritional experts say that tomatoes are the best health food in existence.

They are apparently a miracle  food in helping to prevent Prostate Cancer and provide benefit against a whole load of other ailments, plus supplying the body with vitamins for a healthy lifestyle.
Drinking tomato juice is also very beneficial and healthy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2018)

Apparently they're more beneficial if eaten cooked rather than raw.

I'm not keen on them they upset my stomach..so I rarely eat them, but my o/h eats tomatoes every day..either in a salad or  Passata spread on toast with Black pepper ..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2018)

I love tomatoes any way I can get them. Never heard of the gout tale.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 27, 2018)

Love home grown tomatoes.  My favorite sandwich is butter bread, Hellman's mayo and home grown tomatoes, sliced thin with salt and pepper.  Bacon adds more to it. When I can get home grown tomatoes I have them as my main meal every day until they are gone. Never get tired of them!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2018)

Cherry tomatoes my favourite, this year mine are rather tasteless, perhaps overwatered in the unusual heat?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 27, 2018)

Another tomato lover here....been adding a few stewed tomatoes to my spagetti sauce....livens it up....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2018)

I love tomatoes and Jersey tomatoes are the best. Mine are late ripening in my garden this year because of the crazy weather we have been having. As I grow older my garden may shrink in size but I'll always grow tomatoes. A fresh,sun warmed tomato right off the vine is total perfection. Thank you Mother Nature.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2018)

Without  them;  NO  Ketchup  (catsup)   OR   a BLT !   Or even a  Bloody  Mary;  Come to think about it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 27, 2018)

Have disliked tomatoes since I was 2? 3?. That is,if they are raw. I like them cooked-tomato sauce,ketchup,tomato soup,even tomato juice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson you need to try a Jersey tomato. You will want to make up for lost time. lol





Mrs. Robinson said:


> Have disliked tomatoes since I was 2? 3?. That is,if they are raw. I like them cooked-tomato sauce,ketchup,tomato soup,even tomato juice.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 27, 2018)

Love tomatoes.   Never heard the gout nonsense.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Love tomatoes.   Never heard the gout nonsense.


I haven't heard it either.  Just cannot beat a home grown heirloom tomato in a sandwich or fresh off the vine with salt!


----------



## jujube (Aug 27, 2018)

As Patrick Henry so eloquently said, "Give me tomatoes or give me death!"

He didn't?  He said "liberty", you say?  Well, that's obviously because he already had some tomatoes on his plate.  Otherwise he would have said "_tomatoe__s_".


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2018)

So,  Is that the Statue  of Tomatoes  in the New York  harbor ?    Now  you've got me  confused !


----------



## Olivia (Aug 27, 2018)

My mom would tell me that back in Austria they would eat whole tomatoes just like fruits; bite into them like apples. That was a treat. On the other hand, she also mentioned how they would save cooking lard and use it as a spread on bread.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2018)

Olivia,  tomatoes  are actually  classified as  "fruit" ,    NOT  "vegetables".

BUT........DON'T   put  tomatoes  in a fruit  salad !    LOL


----------



## jujube (Aug 27, 2018)

My brother-in-law used to have to go to Beijing frequently on business.  He said the only time you saw tomatoes on the table was at breakfast with the fruit plates.  Apparently the Chinese also consider it a fruit.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 29, 2018)

.

I love salted tomato slices with mayo on a bun.


But for centuries many Europeans and Americans thought the tomato was poisonous.


*From Poison to Passion: The Secret History of the Tomato*

https://modernfarmer.com/2014/09/poison-pleasure-secret-history-tomato/


*Why the Tomato Was Feared in Europe for More Than 200 Years*

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts...red-in-europe-for-more-than-200-years-863735/


----------

